# Under Gravel filter- pic wanted!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok after my previous post, I am considering an under gravel filter... but what I want to know is what they look like set up? Do they sit outside the tank with tubes that go in?
All I can fin on google is pics of the base and tubes on there own, or pics of tank where you cant see the filter.

I understand how it works but I want a pic of the actual filter to see if I can have one in my tank.

I can't have my tank without a lid as I have seen some on google.. my cat's would have a field day.
But underneath the section of my lid that comes off there is a pop out section for an auto feeder so I could out the pipes in there..?


Anyway, can someone please show me what it looks like when connected up, how the pipes sit and where the actual filter is?

x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiya 

ok i'll try and explain hahah..

The filter itself lies under the gravel so the bottom of the tank is completly covered then the gravel goes on top.

Then there is an uplift ( a plastinc tube) that attaches to the filter and stands up in one corner of your tank (depending on size of tank you may have 2)

Then you have either..
1. An airpipe going into the tube with an airstone attached and the other end attached to a pump that sits outside the tank....If you have this DON'T FORGET the non return valve ( thats the most important thing to buy)

2. You can choose a powerhead that sits on top of the uplift and so no pump outside.

Hope this explains a bit x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol it made a bit of sense! 

I hope someone can give me a pic of one so it makes a bit more sense! Lol

I have never had an undergravel filter, but once bought a tank that had the base.. which was just this http://www.aquaguide.net/images/pages/3/index.81.jpg

So do I need to put anything under the plastic base? How does the water get clean?

x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Lol it made a bit of sense!
> 
> I hope someone can give me a pic of one so it makes a bit more sense! Lol
> 
> ...


Yep thats it.

No you don't put anything under the the base, it just sits on the bottom of the tank and then the gravel on top.
The pump attaches to the air line.

The pump circulates the water through the filter.

They are very good.

Some people prefer undergravel filters, some external filters etc its all a matter of personal choice. i have never had any problem with them. Obviously you still have to do your usual water changes as with any filtration system.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you 100% sure that you'd like an undergravel filter? These are somewhat out-of-date with most fishkeepers now going for internal or external power filters, the inlet and outlet fittings can simply be concealed with rocks or tall live plants such as Vallisneria. The main problem with undergravel filters is potential clogging.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, right. I do not like the sound of clogging. 

Suppose I got another external filter, I think the one I aquired is a bit big, I could just buy some tall fake plants and attach it to the tube? 

With the end of the tubes though, where do they need to sit? I mean, do they need a space around them, or a cartain height from the gravel or what? I've never seen one in use.
I suppose an external might be ok.. assuming you have to have the filter lower than the tank I could hide it between the unit my tank is on and the sofa. As long as it was a quiet one!

Oh and do you get quiet air pumps? I remember I had one once and I had to selotape it to a sponge because it kept vibrating off the table! It's just my small filter is there because it has an air inlet and my oh hates it because there is condensation in the pipe so its noisy.

Sorry for all the questions! 

x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Are you 100% sure that you'd like an undergravel filter? These are somewhat out-of-date with most fishkeepers now going for internal or external power filters, the inlet and outlet fittings can simply be concealed with rocks or tall live plants such as Vallisneria. The main problem with undergravel filters is potential clogging.


I use both.. some of the tanks have undergravel, some have internal but i can't say that either are better than the other.

I have never had any problem with clogging but then I am a stickler for keeping to routine water changes and gravel clean.

Hopefully what ever you choose you are happy with but have you not already got a filter in the tank did you say? As Pleccy said there are so many ways you can hide it.

O well off too bed now night night


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thanks for starting this thread, i now have it more clear in my head how it works, mine is the one mentioned first with the airstone, one question though how often do you need to replace the filter and what type of filter would i use, the one i am using at the moment come with the tank and it is like white mat


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never used an undergravel filter so I can't comment, other than that I've heard from other fishkeepers that they're a bit outdated and prone to clogging...

I have a Tetratec EX 1200 external filter for my goldfish tank which is absolutely fabulous and really, really quiet  
My tank is in my bedroom, so it was very important to me to get a filter that wouldn't interrupt my precious sleep 

As for air pumps, I have an Interpet Airvolution one which is supposed to be one of the quietest... though I have to say I still have to turn it off at night coz its too noisy for me!


----------

